# Wine: errore in compilazione

## noice

ciao ragazzi,

è da un bel po' di tempo che sto cercando di emerge Wine ma la compilazione mi restituisce sempre errore. Il pc è un laptop amd64 (hp pavilion zv5191ea)

posto un po' di informazioni..

emerge -vp wine

```
[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.39  USE="X alsa cups dbus esd hal jpeg ldap ncurses opengl oss xml -jack -lcms -nas -scanner"
```

emerge wine

```
../../tools/winegcc/winegcc -B../../tools/winebuild -shared ./wined3d.spec    arb_program_shader.o baseshader.o basetexture.o clipper.o context.o cubetexture.o device.o directx.o drawprim.o glsl_shader.o indexbuffer.o palette.o pixelshader.o query.o resource.o state.o stateblock.o surface.o surface_gdi.o swapchain.o texture.o utils.o vertexbuffer.o vertexdeclaration.o vertexshader.o volume.o volumetexture.o wined3d_main.o         -o wined3d.dll.so  -luser32 -lgdi32 -ladvapi32 -lkernel32  -luuid  -L/usr/X11R6/lib  -lXext -lX11  -lGL ../../libs/port/libwine_port.a

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so when searching for -lGL

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/X11R6/lib/libm.so when searching for -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/X11R6/lib/libm.a when searching for -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/X11R6/lib/libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/X11R6/lib/libc.a when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/X11R6/lib/libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/X11R6/lib/libc.a when searching for -lc

context.o: In function `CreateContext':

context.c:(.text+0x4e0): undefined reference to `XFree'

context.c:(.text+0x4ec): undefined reference to `XFree'

context.c:(.text+0x5f7): undefined reference to `XGetVisualInfo'

context.c:(.text+0x11c4): undefined reference to `XFree'

directx.o: In function `WineD3D_CreateFakeGLContext':

directx.c:(.text+0x1d57): undefined reference to `XGetWindowAttributes'

directx.c:(.text+0x1d6a): undefined reference to `XVisualIDFromVisual'

directx.c:(.text+0x1d91): undefined reference to `XGetVisualInfo'

directx.c:(.text+0x1e10): undefined reference to `XFree'

directx.c:(.text+0x1f9c): undefined reference to `XFree'

directx.c:(.text+0x1faf): undefined reference to `XFree'

directx.o: In function `IWineD3DImpl_CheckDeviceType':

directx.c:(.text+0x21cf): undefined reference to `XFree'

directx.o: In function `InitAdapters':

directx.c:(.text+0x7b8c): undefined reference to `XFree'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

winegcc: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc failed.

make[2]: *** [wined3d.dll.so] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.39/work/wine-0.9.39/dlls/wined3d'

make[1]: *** [wined3d] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.39/work/wine-0.9.39/dlls'

make: *** [dlls] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-0.9.39 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   wine-0.9.39.ebuild, line 106:   Called die

 *

 * all

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.39/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package app-emulation/wine-0.9.39:

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-0.9.39 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   wine-0.9.39.ebuild, line 106:   Called die

 *

 * all

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.39/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 03 Oct 2007 09:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local /usr/portage/local/xeffects/trunk"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa vesafb"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

eix emul-linux-x86-xlibs

```
[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs (10.0@02/05/2007): Provides precompiled 32bit libraries
```

eix emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

```
[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs (10.0-r1@02/05/2007): Provides precompiled 32bit libraries
```

uname -a

```
Linux crio 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 3 14:46:10 CEST 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

se serve qualche altra info..chiedete  :Very Happy: 

avete suggerimenti?

grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

solito errore di percorsi. Mi sa che devi creare qualche link a manina per consentire al compilatore di trovare le giuste librerie o devi installare opengl/mesa anche in versione x86, ma non usando amd64 non vorrei darti indicazioni sballate.

----------

## noice

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> solito errore di percorsi. Mi sa che devi creare qualche link a manina per consentire al compilatore di trovare le giuste librerie 

 

non saprei come fare  :Embarassed: 

grazie per la risposta  :Wink: 

----------

## noice

up?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## drizztbsd

prova a installare quella ~

----------

## noice

gia' ho provato, sempre lo stesso errore..anche con la versione precedente a quella stabile  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

